# Potsdam



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has any 1 been to potsdam in germany theres a campsite there does any 1 know wats it like


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

No, but as we're going there in Septmeber I'm watching this space....


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

ok we are going to the rally in france in september we are off to spain in 3 weeks time going to the marjal site costa blanca.


----------



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, yes went to Potsdam last July as part of a 3 week northern European tour. Stayed at Camping Sanssouci. We had a very pleasant stay here. The facilities are really clean, lots of free showers, token washer/drier etc. There is a restaurant on site which sells very good and well priced food and a small shop. The site itself is on the lakeside and in all honesty the pitches are a little cramped, but we were travelling in our MH with in-laws so this didn't concern us too much. 
Staff spoke some english and were very helpful. There is a shuttlebus service ran from the site (Be warned the driver is a little scary!!), but we found the lakeside cycle route into Potsdam fabulous. Potsdam itself is a very pleasant town with lots of places to eat and things to do. The Sanssoucci gardens and palaces are a must. It is also very easy to get the train into Berlin from here. In fact, Potsdam can't be recommended highly enough. It is the one place on our 'definately must return to' list, and with two boys aged, 17 and 15, that says something.
Hope this has been helpful.
Anita


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sansoucci looks good but seriously expensive at €38.90 per night for two adults. I have just had a look on CC Infos and there are a few cheaper options listed, including a stellplatz at KLEINMACHNOW which would be only a little bit further from the centre of Potsdam. It is next to a river and costs €5 per adult per night.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We stayed at Camping Sanssouci a couple of year ago.

Busy site and you are shoehorned in but in a pleasant location and within easy striking distance of Berlin

Decent shop, bar and restaurant and the facilties were excellent


----------



## yorkie1948 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not been to Potsdam, but can recommend Berlin -Mitte Stellplatz and its the only site I know where you can walk or cycle into the town easily. Generally takes me 15 minutes to walk to Grand Central Station and from there I get the Hop on Hop off tour bus, great value 22 stops and past all the main sites. Campsite is like most town centre sites quite confined, but good showers and toilets. I am prepared to sacrifice green fields for the ability to walk into town.


----------

